# possible weather window?



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

looks like thursday into friday could be an opportunity to tour the rigs or head to the lump out of orange beach for us. anyone else looking at this as a possible opportunity?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

34trip said:


> looks like thursday into friday could be an opportunity to tour the rigs or head to the lump out of orange beach for us. anyone else looking at this as a possible opportunity?


which rigs? Marlin, ram? what lump are you looking at? the weather window is good for a 34 footer, but Its to tight for my 25 footer IMO..


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

Have never actually fished the lump over toward Louisiana. Have considered it this time of year for the last few years. I know it's productive this time of year and recently seen very good reports from that area. Haven't looked at hilton's yet so not sure what would be the best rigs. We usually check out the inner 4 then head end up at horn. We have capacity to go significantly farther but are usually to apprehensive to branch out past horn


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I've never made it to the lumps either, I have really only fished the peteronious, to Ram ans beer can. that takes about 100 gallons in my boat (150 gal tank) I've been itching to go though....


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

I'll keep in touch and let ya know if were doing the rigs. If we go that way, buddy boating is always a good idea if your interested. Assuming conditions are favorable.


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

I'll keep in touch and let ya know if were doing the rigs. If we go that way, buddy boating is always a good idea if your interested. Assuming conditions are favorable.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

So far it looks like Cheryl Sue us heading out Friday around 4, fish rigs overnight, lump for daytime and back Saturday evening. Will see if weather holds but so far it is a go. 

Anyone else heading out?


----------



## double uppers (Aug 15, 2018)

We will be heading out early Saturday morning....been itching to test all the new additions on the boat. Not sure where we are going.


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

Any input on what rigs people are planning on running to? Hilton's doesn't look real good for the inner rigs from what I'm seeing, it's more blue/green


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

if we go, we'll be closer in towards the edge....


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I am hopeful the charts give us some better data over the rest of the week. If you are an altimetry fan you stay away from Nakika. If you are a chlorophyll fan there is a strong line of what looks like nasty Mississippi water that you may want to steer south of although it looks like there is some blue to the north of it. If you are a moon fan you may want to fish rigs all night and the lump may be real slow until later in the day. If you are a fish you go eat wherever you want and did not look at any charts so good luck!! 

I think we’ll have a better idea where we are heading come Friday morning.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Lots of reports on hull truth. Most are saying east lumps are growing cold and horn and app. rigs are holding fish.


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

As of yesterday, beercan and marlin looked to be in decent water. Will look at the Hilton image today. Wave and wind conditions are promising for Friday afternoon into Saturday. If we go, that will be our days. Any input on other boats thinking of a similar trip, let me know


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

my brother is talking about taking our boat and try for some wahoo around the nipple/edge. Then maybe some bottom fishing. Unfortunately I am at work.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheryl Sue will be heading out Friday around 5pm headed for the rigs. Will determine which ones tomorrow after review of charts. I guess we’ll be on 69 and I will have our spot x to text. PM me if you are heading out and want to stay in touch at all.

Season is here!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like we will hit the Edge for some beeliners Saturday. Catch our triggers on the way out, and troll back in.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, Cheryl sue loaded for bear headed out of mahogany mill boat ramp a little after 5 loaded for bear. Bay was choppy but not a big deal. Made it through pass and the whippings started. Wind was straight out of southwest and of course that was out destination. We made it maybe 2 miles past the sea buoy and I called it quits. The 1-2 foot 3 seconds period was like a shower of salt water every 30 seconds. Of course as we got to the bayou it was flat and beautiful. I hope I hear reports of how it laid down and many fish were caught but for us we will fight another day.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Well, Cheryl sue loaded for bear headed out of mahogany mill boat ramp a little after 5 loaded for bear. Bay was choppy but not a big deal. Made it through pass and the whippings started. Wind was straight out of southwest and of course that was out destination. We made it maybe 2 miles past the sea buoy and I called it quits. The 1-2 foot 3 seconds period was like a shower of salt water every 30 seconds. Of course as we got to the bayou it was flat and beautiful. I hope I hear reports of how it laid down and many fish were caught but for us we will fight another day.


nice try, we got beat up yesterday.... forecast was wrong then too....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah was going to take a easy boat ride and burn some ole fuel, well I got my sodium intake for the month.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Wind forecast was way off yesterday. It was fun to try though


----------

